

show HN: Peer-to-peer group video chat in the web browser - vitno
https://github.com/cavedweller/webRTC.io

======
dennismart
Here is the google group discusion on this:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/discuss-w...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/discuss-
webrtc/26UNDNm-q0w)

Here is the demo:

<http://multiwebrtc.nodejitsu.com>

------
vitno
If you try using this, give us some feedback! We'd love to make the library
better!

